# 50 Year Old Nancy Lieberman playing



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And you thought Mutombo was crazy. She had 2 assists and 2 turnovers and she's like 50. Wtf.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

She's the reason I watched (part of) the game.


----------



## DTP (Jul 8, 2008)

At first I didn't like it although looked forward to it and now as I know the reason for it I'm okay with it. First the reason I didn't like it was because people that maybe were watching for the first time or critics would have turned this into the league being a joke, I mean 50 year old women playing in the league. At the same time I was curious as to how it would workout and every time she was in the game I couldn't help but smile. It was nice to actually bring a smile to Shock fans since we haven't had much to smile about lately.

And then after the game Laimbeer same it was a one time then and was about respect and not a publicity stunt. She impressed him last season during the All-Star break going through drills I guess and this was the perfect timing to give her a shot even if it was for just one game. And for her, I'm not mad at her, as she said its about living life and I was glad to see her have a good time. Sad Detroit lost but chances of winning that game with practically our entire front line missing just wasn't going to happen, no matter who we were playing.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Julio Franco was almost 50 when he was playing for the Mets last year, so I don't see a problem with Nancy suiting up to play.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea well that's baseball and it sucks!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This just tells me that Mutombo will never retire. Great!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

giordun said:


> Yea well that's baseball and it sucks!


 
Thank goodness that's _your_ opinion.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Great achievement


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Basketball is the best sport to watch. In Hockey the puck is too small and too hard to follow and it is too fast. In football there is like this offensive defensive line up crap and when all those sweaty men jump onto each other you don't know who has the ball. In baseball the guy throws the ball like 6 times for one guy to either hit or like strike out and even the teammates get bored that they go throw a ball around in the pin. In soccer scoring takes forever, but the fans are quite hot.

Therefore basketball is the best sport to watch. When the other team has the ball, you defend, and when you're offense you get to the hoop and score. Everyone has a chance to score and be a hero while in football you might just be an extra human meatshield and in baseball if you're that dude squatting behind the batter all you do is catch the ball.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

agreed with giordun


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

giordun said:


> Basketball is the best sport to watch. In Hockey the puck is too small and too hard to follow and it is too fast. In football there is like this offensive defensive line up crap and when all those sweaty men jump onto each other you don't know who has the ball. In baseball the guy throws the ball like 6 times for one guy to either hit or like strike out and even the teammates get bored that they go throw a ball around in the pin. In soccer scoring takes forever, but the fans are quite hot.
> 
> Therefore basketball is the best sport to watch. When the other team has the ball, you defend, and when you're offense you get to the hoop and score. Everyone has a chance to score and be a hero while in football you might just be an extra human meatshield and in baseball if you're that dude squatting behind the batter all you do is catch the ball.


Wow, I'm surprised. Good job giordun, I think you're absolutely right. Rep well deserved. eace:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Baseball is fun if you watch the highlights. But I really have no patience to sit through a whole baseball game.

People get drunk at football games right? There's probably a reason why.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Thank goodness that's _your_ opinion.


Baseball is as much of a joke as Women's basketball.


----------

